# Red longFace



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

Red English Longface pigeon in my loft

I like this young bird 

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/english-longface-pigeon-photos.html

Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are one of the cutest breeds, they remind me of an english budgie in the head.. wish my loft was bigger..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> those are one of the cutest breeds, they remind me of an english budgie in the head.. wish my loft was bigger..


you are right, it's the most cutest pigeon breeds I like to play with them

you can get a big cage no need to big loft


----------

